#ubuntu-love 2011-01-20
<OzoneScaredyPant> !enter
<OzoneScaredyPant> !offtopic
<OzoneScaredyPant> !sexy | OzoneScaredyPant
<OzoneScaredyPant> lame
<OzoneScaredyPant> !enter | OzoneScaredyPant
<OzoneScaredyPant> so
<OzoneScaredyPant> do either of you like maco
<OzoneScaredyPant> i only seen elky so far
<OzoneScaredyPant> she is cute
<OzoneScaredyPant> ubottu also is attractive
<OzoneScaredyPant> elky is more friendly though. hate to say it.
